# 20 week scan showed some abnormalities....cavum septum pellucidum



## nickibrum

As the title says really. Everything was going fine for our 20 week scan. Baby was moving ALOT, kicking, wiggling toes, clapping hands etc. Heart and growth are right on track.... then they went to look at the brain and it was showing some abnormalities. 

The vertricles are slightly dialated. The norm is between 7- 10mm and our baby was showing at 13mm. And also has absence of the cavum septum pellucidum. 

Now it literally could be a mis-scan as he was moving so much, but the hospital wouldnt tell us anything. Not even what the cavum septum pellucidum was- never mind what it meant if it was missing. We have follow up scans this wednesday to see whats going on. 

Anyone else had this? :shrug:


----------



## Quackquack99

I am so sorry you are goign through this. do not have any advice but i hope things get sorted soon xx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

I'm sorry your going through this.it is horrible the doctors wouldn't give you any info at all.they could have said SOMETHING.unfortunatley I don't know anything about this sorry.but I hope for the best for you and bub


----------



## babydust1990

I've not experienced this, but I had a quick google, the first 2 stories came up were that it sometimes can not even effect the child! Some people are missing it, live normal lives and don't find out until adult hood. It's a bit harsh the doctors didn't give you any information. I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## nickibrum

Thanks hun. Im petrified of looking on google. My OH has done some searching but god knows if what he has found is right/if he is telling me everything lol. 

Our hospital were horrid about the whole thing which has just made me worry more. Im the same sentence they said it could just be a mis-scan, or you may want to consider the amniocentisis test and what would we do if anything came back positive and quote "baby was not life compatible". What an awful way to say it!!! 

plus the scenographer was holding my hand saying im sorry and its not your fault... i wasnt thinking it was til you said that!! 

AND i got my £6 back for the picture. When i asked why i got it back she said "when anything is wrong and not normal you get a refund"- oh great cuz that is what im thinking of! 

Disgusting really when i think of it. Making such a big deal over what could be nothing- or at least survivable.


----------



## whatwillbe

I hope everything turns out ok hun, and if it is something, its just something minor, these scans arnt always 100 % good luck :hugs:


----------



## babydust1990

I notiiced your in birmingham, are you going to the womens hospital for a scan? I had to go at 20 weeks for a level 2 scan, they were lovely in the fetal medicine department xx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Wow they certainly need some bedside manner lessons!!surely a technician would be more sensitive.
I hope it was because your bub was so active they just couldn't see it.i had a little google but didn't have time to go through the scholarly articles.it seems there are about seven illnesses associated with the missing part of the brain and it definatley indicates one of these illnesses,however I then did not look into the illnesses.some could quite possibly be mild.i would steer clear of google til you have some concrete answers from your next scan


----------



## nickibrum

babydust1990 said:


> I notiiced your in birmingham, are you going to the womens hospital for a scan? I had to go at 20 weeks for a level 2 scan, they were lovely in the fetal medicine department xx

Hey, 

Yes Im at the BWH and have been referred to the fetal dept. I hope you are right! My the scenograpgher at my 12 week scan was lovely.... my 20 week scan person I wanted to slap lol. 

Really hoping everything is ok. On the plus side I bet they monitor me at least for a while to see if the bilaterals shrink/grow which means more scans and chances to see LO :)


----------



## babydust1990

I promise you, they are lovely there! Sit you down and explain things properly and the scans they do are amazing! You can even see their little toes. I hope everything goes ok, keep us updated! I'm booked at queens hospital burton but been to BWH for a few scans, echocardiogram and my amnio. They were fantastic throughout! They will defo monitor you, they are very thorough xxx


----------



## everthingX

Thinking of you hun and have everything crossed they have you reassured in no time. Pregnancy is terrifying all these scans and tests!! Sending you big hugs, keep us posted sounds like you are going to a lovely fetal unit, I hope they look after you huni xx


----------



## nickibrum

Hey 

The consultant believes he did see the CSP. While its not definite he was happy enough to not concentrate too much on it. Baby has mild Ventriculomegaly. The dialation seems to have gone down a tiny bit. Statistically if he stays in the mild bracket there is a 70% chance he will live a perfectly normal life while the other 30% accounts for mild learning difficulties like dyslexia. 

Being monitored regularly and having an MRI soon to investigate a bit further. We could have had an amniocentisis but we felt given the stats (1:200 of miscarrying) and the fact there is only a 5% chance of finding out if any genetics contributed to this that at present we didnt want to go down that route. We will revisit that if the dialation gets any worse. 

thanks for all the comments. xx


----------



## babydust1990

That sounds really positive! Keep us updated on any changes! xxxx


----------

